# SON OF A B$TCH



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no idea what it is but it is kind of a white cotteny thing. I dont know if it is an injury or something else. It is not affecting his vision. It is white and clear and almost attached like algea, kind of cotteny. I tried to get a picture but it would not show up on the pics. Any ideas? I am really pissed off right now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ick..maybe...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIC!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

pictures. could be ick , my cons had it one time though my reds did too but didn't end up being ick on the reds.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

no, it is fluffy, not really on the eye, more like attached to it. That is why it could be an injury like he has loose skin hanging. it is hard to tell. I will continue to try to get a good picture


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah pic would help out alot..could just be an injury as you said


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

does it look like this?
asdf

(the pic belongs to sscavee)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my initial thought is ammonia burn - but a pic would be helpfull.

do a water change


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No, that picture looks like a small bite. It is not an ammonia burn. I have talked to serrapygo and am trying salt and temp raise first to see if that will clear it up.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I just relized you posted about this, I have the same problem with my red's eye.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I had something like that happen to me with my babies (the 55 G tank) When they were smaller the 2nd biggest one got the same thing on his mouth. The symtoms SAY cottonmouth, but I think it was a fungus. SO what I did was MELAFIX, I don't know if thats in the States too, probably! Anways use it, do the water changes they tell you too and it should go away! It stayed on mine for about 2 weeks then one it just fell off, he had a mark then for a couple of days then NO MORE! I find all those Pills and such suck, that Melafix sh*t works like magic. It also help for nipped or Ripped fins! Listen to me I sound like a sales rep for Melafix hahaha ANyways try that! And good Luck man!









Go Canucks!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah one more thing! I JUST THOUGHT! How it happened to mine is his lip was cut open when all 4 of them were going for a fish. So my therory is MAYBE yours was nipped, the open wound became infected, the more I read about your symtoms the more they sounds like what happened to me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

GIVE US A PIC!!!!!

I still think ammonia burn









do a water change Mr Gurke


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> GIVE US A PIC!!!!!
> 
> I still think ammonia burn
> 
> ...


 Innes, you crack me up. I have taken like 20 pictures and I just cant get it to show up.

It is not ammonia burn......The bulk of the white is not touching the eye, it is like a small balloon, with the small end attached to the eye and the big end away from the eye. I dont know how else to discribe it. If the salt does not work, or it gets worse, I will take further action. 
Oh, and when I noticed it, I checked my levels and.....ammonia=0, NitrIte=0 and NitrAte=5ppm, So I think I can rule out my water as the problem.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its not ammonia burn, cotton, or Ick. I've had that also before with one of the biggest Ps. His eyes got cloudy, plus it got beat up by one of the other ones. Melfix cant solve it since its not an open wound. Best solution is daily water changes.. should clear up within a week.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > GIVE US A PIC!!!!!
> ...










I try


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I had this happen with one of my reds. I added salt, and turned up the temp. It didnt get better so I added fungus medication and it went away within a few days. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I was thinking it could be a fungus. I am going to watch it and see what happens.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Agreed, I think it's a fungal infetion from eye bite. I had it happen to two fish. One of my spilos got bit and it grew into an infection. I added salt and waited a couple of days. No improvement. It had got bad enough to lose his eye. I treated with myacin and cleared up immediately. But it was too late for the eye. My red got it and i used myacin again. But the day i noticed it. And it did the trick also. His eye is ok.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thought I would give you an update. The salt worked, it is all gone. It was gone in 3 days or so, but started to shrink by the next day. I still have no idea what it was, but it is gone now. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Good to hear everything is better.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Is it all gone now?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Is it all gone now?










, you would never know anything was wrong.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good to hear he is alright. It sucks to have one eyed fish.


----------

